# [OT] Masterizzare cd da 800Mb con cdrecord [risolto]

## fedeliallalinea

Ho cercato un po ma non ho trovato nulla al riguardo. Qualcuno ha gia' provato a masterizzare su cd da 800Mb con cdrecord?

----------

## gutter

Io sono riuscito a masterizzare con cdrecord CD fino a 99 minuti  :Smile: 

Ma credo che ciò dipenda tanto dall'accoppiata "masterizzatore" "marca CD".

Infatti con alcune marche non sono riuscito a portare a termine la masterizzazione; nel senso che "bruciavo" il CD poco dopo i 700 MB.

P.S. Io posseggo un masterizzatore Lite-On 40125S che viene supportato bene da cdrecord.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il mio e' un

```
        0,0,0     0) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-52246S      ' '6S0D' Removable CD-ROM
```

----------

## morellik

Si, senza problemi su un Plextor  PlexWriter USB.

Non so se è un problema del portatile, del masterizzatore o del supporto, ma devo sempre

abilitare driveropts=burnfree.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> ma devo sempre
> 
> abilitare driveropts=burnfree.

 

Questo e' un problema delle ultime versioni di cdrecord che hanno disabilitato di default il burnfree.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi non date nessuna opzione particolare per masterizzare su questi cd.

----------

## gutter

No in pratica io non do nessuna opzione particolare.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quindi non date nessuna opzione particolare per masterizzare su questi cd.

 

Mi sembra di capire che al più rischi di bruciare un CD perché il masterizzatore non ce la fa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sembra di capire che al più rischi di bruciare un CD perché il masterizzatore non ce la fa.

 

Tranquillo ne ho gia' bruciato uno e' per quello che domandavo se c'era qualche opzione particolare.

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   ma devo sempre
> 
> abilitare driveropts=burnfree. 
> 
> Questo e' un problema delle ultime versioni di cdrecord che hanno disabilitato di default il burnfree.

 

Gia'.

Ma visto che lo abilita sempre, puo' impostarlo in

```

/etc/default/cdrecord

```

Stralci del mio /etc/default/cdrecord

```

CDR_DEVICE=btc                   # la device usata di default

CDR_FIFOSIZE=8m                 # la fifo size usata di default

btc=            0,0,0   -1      -1      burnfree        # impostazioni di default della CDR_DEVICE

```

così impostato il file, a me, in genere, basta 

# cdrecord speed=<valore> <immagine.iso>

Volendo, si puo' anche impostare la velocita' di masterizzazione di default, ma io non l'ho fatto (notare i -1).

Se aprite il file, cmq, e' ben commentato e di facile personalizzazione.

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Mi sembra di capire che al più rischi di bruciare un CD perché il masterizzatore non ce la fa. 
> 
> Tranquillo ne ho gia' bruciato uno e' per quello che domandavo se c'era qualche opzione particolare.

 

Non ho mai masterizzato supporti da 800MB, ma forse e' il caso di abilitare l'overburn? (ovviamente, il masterizzatore deve sempre supportare tale ampiezza di masterizzazione)

Mah, potrei aver detto un'emerita vaccata.

----------

## shev

Aggiungerei anche il fattore firmware: hai aggiornato all'ultima versione disponibile? Ricordo che mesi/anni fa per poter masterizzare cd "fuori standard" avevo dovuto aggiornare il firmware (masterizzatore plextor)

----------

## gutter

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Aggiungerei anche il fattore firmware: hai aggiornato all'ultima versione disponibile? Ricordo che mesi/anni fa per poter masterizzare cd "fuori standard" avevo dovuto aggiornare il firmware (masterizzatore plextor)

 

Concordo con Shev  :Smile: .

Lite-on ha rilasciato dei firmware che permettono di masterizzare su supporti che prima davano problemi.

C'è solo un piccolo problema per flashare il firmware devi usare win  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> C'è solo un piccolo problema per flashare il firmware devi usare win 

 

Avercelo.... non c'e' qualche tool che posso farlo da linux io win proprio non ce l'ho su nessun pc e dubito che con vmware possa fare qualcosa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Non ho mai masterizzato supporti da 800MB, ma forse e' il caso di abilitare l'overburn?

 

Si questo l'ho fatto ti avvisa cdrecord per file piu' grandi di 700Mb

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   C'è solo un piccolo problema per flashare il firmware devi usare win  
> 
> Avercelo.... non c'e' qualche tool che posso farlo da linux io win proprio non ce l'ho su nessun pc e dubito che con vmware possa fare qualcosa.

 

Io fedeliallalinea sono combinato esattamente come te, non ho win su nessun PC quindi o smonto il masterizzatore e lo porto da qualche amico che ha win o niente firmware aggiornato.

Ho fatto varie ricerche su internet ma in pratica non ho trovato nulla che permettesse di "flashare" il bios da linux.  :Sad: 

Premetto che IMHO non mi sognerei mai di flashare il firmware con vmware.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> C'è solo un piccolo problema per flashare il firmware devi usare win 

 

Non ce la fai con il DOS?

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non ce la fai con il DOS?

 

Se sono $*#"£ come quelli della BTC, che rilasciano un'unico eseguibile win32 contenente tool di aggiornamento e firmware non c'è scampo. Io ho installato winzozz sul pc per flashare il masterizzatore.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Live cd di winzozz?  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Live cd di winzozz? 

 

Non è poi così difficile  :Wink: 

Ho un amico che s'è fatto un livecd windows perfettamente funzionante (per quanto i limiti intrinsechi della piattaforma possano permettere  :Rolling Eyes: ) con tutti i tool di ripristino/backup/analisi di rete che gli servivano. Non so se ha usato questo, winpe o che altro, però funzionava.

----------

## MyZelF

Estremamente interessante... potrebbe essere la soluzione definitiva per aggiornare il firmware delle periferiche senza deturpare il mio hard disk...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non è poi così difficile 

 

Ma anche ms non aveva rilasciato un livecd di win? Mi sbaglio forse.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   C'è solo un piccolo problema per flashare il firmware devi usare win  
> 
> Non ce la fai con il DOS?

 

No dato che in pratica si tratta di un .exe win32 e quindi gira solo su win  :Sad: .

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma anche ms non aveva rilasciato un livecd di win? Mi sbaglio forse.

 

Non sbagli, dovrebbe essere WinPE quello di casa microsoft, ma come sempre ha diverse restrizioni sulla licenza e non solo (del tipo: non tutti possono bearsi di windows su livecd, ma solo pochi eletti  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metto il tag [risolto] perche' ho capito che il problema e' del firmware e poi anche per il fatto che ho scoperto che il masterizzatore del mio notebook lo permette  :Smile: . Grazie a tutti per le risposte

----------

